# برنامه نویسی با محصولات مایکروسافت > برنامه نویسی مبتنی بر Microsoft .Net Framework > ASP.NET MVC >  لینک مستقیم دانلود  فیلم های آموزشی ASP.NET MVC 3   در pluralsight-training.net

## mohammadi4net

این فیلم ها به سفارش مایکروسافت و کاملا رایگان در سایت پولی pluralsight-training.net قرار داده شده اند. 
همه لینکها به صورت text  ضمیمه پست شده کافیه فایل ضمیمه رو داخل دانلود منیجر Emport کنید. 
لیست رو برای دانلود خودم آماده کرده بودم گفتم اینجا بذارم شاید بدرد کسی خورد.

1. Introduction
35 mins




> http://download.microsoft.com/downlo...ng-intro-0.wmv
> http://download.microsoft.com/downlo...ng-intro-1.wmv
> http://download.microsoft.com/downlo...ng-intro-2.wmv
> http://download.microsoft.com/downlo...ng-intro-3.wmv
> http://download.microsoft.com/downlo...ng-intro-4.wmv
> http://download.microsoft.com/downlo...ng-intro-5.wmv
> http://download.microsoft.com/downlo...ng-intro-6.wmv
> http://download.microsoft.com/downlo...ng-intro-7.wmv
> http://download.microsoft.com/downlo...ng-intro-8.wmv


2. Controllers
35 mins



> http://download.microsoft.com/downlo...trollers-0.wmv
> http://download.microsoft.com/downlo...trollers-1.wmv
> http://download.microsoft.com/downlo...trollers-2.wmv
> http://download.microsoft.com/downlo...trollers-3.wmv
> http://download.microsoft.com/downlo...trollers-4.wmv
> http://download.microsoft.com/downlo...trollers-5.wmv
> http://download.microsoft.com/downlo...trollers-6.wmv
> http://download.microsoft.com/downlo...trollers-7.wmv


3. Razor Views
45 mins



> http://download.microsoft.com/downlo...ng-views-0.wmv
> http://download.microsoft.com/downlo...ng-views-1.wmv
> http://download.microsoft.com/downlo...ng-views-2.wmv
> http://download.microsoft.com/downlo...ng-views-3.wmv
> http://download.microsoft.com/downlo...ng-views-4.wmv
> http://download.microsoft.com/downlo...ng-views-5.wmv
> http://download.microsoft.com/downlo...ng-views-6.wmv
> http://download.microsoft.com/downlo...ng-views-7.wmv
> http://download.microsoft.com/downlo...ng-views-8.wmv
> http://download.microsoft.com/downlo...ng-views-9.wmv


4. Working with Data: Entity Framework
39 mins



> http://download.microsoft.com/downlo...g-data-i-0.wmv
> http://download.microsoft.com/downlo...g-data-i-1.wmv
> http://download.microsoft.com/downlo...g-data-i-2.wmv
> http://download.microsoft.com/downlo...g-data-i-3.wmv
> http://download.microsoft.com/downlo...g-data-i-4.wmv
> http://download.microsoft.com/downlo...g-data-i-5.wmv
> http://download.microsoft.com/downlo...g-data-i-6.wmv


5. Working with Data: Validation and Mapping
45 mins



> http://download.microsoft.com/downlo...-data-ii-0.wmv
> http://download.microsoft.com/downlo...-data-ii-1.wmv
> http://download.microsoft.com/downlo...-data-ii-2.wmv
> http://download.microsoft.com/downlo...-data-ii-3.wmv
> http://download.microsoft.com/downlo...-data-ii-4.wmv
> http://download.microsoft.com/downlo...-data-ii-5.wmv
> http://download.microsoft.com/downlo...-data-ii-6.wmv


6. Javascript and Ajax
47 mins



> http://download.microsoft.com/downlo...ing-ajax-0.wmv
> http://download.microsoft.com/downlo...ing-ajax-1.wmv
> http://download.microsoft.com/downlo...ing-ajax-2.wmv
> http://download.microsoft.com/downlo...ing-ajax-3.wmv
> http://download.microsoft.com/downlo...ing-ajax-4.wmv
> http://download.microsoft.com/downlo...ing-ajax-5.wmv
> http://download.microsoft.com/downlo...ing-ajax-6.wmv
> http://download.microsoft.com/downlo...ing-ajax-7.wmv
> http://download.microsoft.com/downlo...ing-ajax-8.wmv
> http://download.microsoft.com/downlo...ing-ajax-9.wmv


7. Security
43 mins



> http://download.microsoft.com/downlo...security-0.wmv
> http://download.microsoft.com/downlo...security-1.wmv
> http://download.microsoft.com/downlo...security-2.wmv
> http://download.microsoft.com/downlo...security-3.wmv
> http://download.microsoft.com/downlo...security-4.wmv
> http://download.microsoft.com/downlo...security-5.wmv
> http://download.microsoft.com/downlo...security-6.wmv
> http://download.microsoft.com/downlo...security-7.wmv
> http://download.microsoft.com/downlo...security-8.wmv
> http://download.microsoft.com/downlo...security-9.wmv


8. Leveraging the ASP.NET Runtime
34 mins



> http://download.microsoft.com/downlo...tructure-0.wmv
> http://download.microsoft.com/downlo...tructure-1.wmv
> http://download.microsoft.com/downlo...tructure-2.wmv
> http://download.microsoft.com/downlo...tructure-3.wmv
> http://download.microsoft.com/downlo...tructure-4.wmv
> http://download.microsoft.com/downlo...tructure-5.wmv
> http://download.microsoft.com/downlo...tructure-6.wmv
> http://download.microsoft.com/downlo...tructure-7.wmv


9. Unit Testing
37 mins



> http://download.microsoft.com/downlo...ding-tdd-0.wmv
> http://download.microsoft.com/downlo...ding-tdd-1.wmv
> http://download.microsoft.com/downlo...ding-tdd-2.wmv
> http://download.microsoft.com/downlo...ding-tdd-3.wmv
> http://download.microsoft.com/downlo...ding-tdd-4.wmv
> http://download.microsoft.com/downlo...ding-tdd-5.wmv
> http://download.microsoft.com/downlo...ding-tdd-6.wmv


10. Deployment & Configuration
37 mins



> http://download.microsoft.com/downlo...g-deploy-0.wmv
> http://download.microsoft.com/downlo...g-deploy-1.wmv
> http://download.microsoft.com/downlo...g-deploy-2.wmv
> http://download.microsoft.com/downlo...g-deploy-3.wmv
> http://download.microsoft.com/downlo...g-deploy-4.wmv
> http://download.microsoft.com/downlo...g-deploy-5.wmv
> http://download.microsoft.com/downlo...g-deploy-6.wmv
> http://download.microsoft.com/downlo...g-deploy-7.wmv
> http://download.microsoft.com/downlo...g-deploy-8.wmv

----------


## EnKamran

آموزش کامل ASP.NET MVC مرحله به مرحله که خود MSDN معرفی کرده، همچنین زیر این صفجه می تونید فایل های ویدئویی رو هم پیدا کنید (فیلم های معرفی شده در پست قبل هم ایتجا هست)
کلیک کنید

----------


## mohammadi4net

> آموزش کامل ASP.NET MVC مرحله به مرحله که خود MSDN معرفی کرده، همچنین زیر این صفجه می تونید فایل های ویدئویی رو هم پیدا کنید (فیلم های معرفی شده در پست قبل هم ایتجا هست)
> کلیک کنید


بهترین مکان برای یادگیری mvc  صفحه اصلی mvc است :
http://www.asp.net/mvc
در ضمن سه کتاب هم معرفی شده که اگه قوانین سایت اجازه بده اونارو هم اینجا می ذارم.

Pro ASP.NET MVC 3 Framework
by Adam Freeman, Steven Sanderson

Professional ASP.NET MVC 3 (Wrox Programmer to Programmer)
by Jon Galloway, Phil Haack,Brad Wilson, K. Scott Allen

Test Drive ASP.NET MVC
by Jonatha

----------


## CYCLOPS

ممنون دوست عزیز از قرار دادن لینک ها خدا خیرت بده
فقط لینک اسلایدها و کدهای هر فصل رو هم داری بذاری همین جا که تاپیک کامل بشه؟
من همین آموزش رو از آدرس زیر گرفتم ولی گویا لینک های شما کامل تره و فصل هاش بیشتره فقط اگر اسلایدها و کدها رو هم داشته باشه کامل کامل میشه  :چشمک: 
http://www.p30vel.ir/7141-%D8%A2%D9%...%A7%D9%84.html


ممنون

----------


## Engineer_Yasin

دوست عزیز اگه لطف کنی لینک این کتاب را بزاری ممنون می شوم، فکر نکنم خلاف قوانین سایت باشه
Professional ASP.NET MVC 3 (Wrox Programmer to Programmer)
مرسی
-----------
لینک دانلود کتاب

----------


## alireza.zahani

فیلمای خوبین،بازم از این حرکتا بزنین

----------


## roholla.sadeghi

خداوند اجرتان بدهد

----------


## siya.hatami

خیلی تشکر
بازم خیلی تشکر

----------


## منصور بزرگمهر

لینک کدها و پروژه آن کجاست؟

با تشکر

----------


## hadi0x7c7

بهترین آموزش MVC رو در این سایت میتونید پیدا کنید!
بهترین آموزش Entity Framework Code First رو در اینجا میتونید پیدا کنید.
یکی از بهترین پروژه های انجام شده با MVC رو اینجا میتونید دانلود کنید.(سیستم مدیریت محتوای ایریس)
اینم یه چک لیست قبل از انجام پروژه های MVC.

اینا همشون مجانی هستن! مجانی مجانی نه اون لینکای تاپیک قبلی!

----------


## mehrdad372

این فیلم رو فکر کنم خودتون انجام دادید

----------

